# How long does it take for tips to show up in your earnings?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I've had 2 pax say "I'll tip you in the app" but so far, I don't see any tips. Does it take a while for tips to show up or were my pax lying? (Perish the thought!)


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

I found this response in the forum.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Grand said:


> I found this response in the forum.
> View attachment 138147


Thanks! So theoretically it could be days before someone gets around to rating/tipping. I think the more time that passes, the less likely ppl are to tip.

Best pax are the ones who tip with cash.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Best tips are those in cash. Unlike app tipping,not taxable. That is if you "forget" to declare them.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

That sucks if someone says ill definitely be tipping you in the app and they don't after a week they are for sure getting their ratings changed. Nothing worse than lieing about it, I'd rather you don't say anything about a tip. I've seen the question asked in some of the news papers "So will the driver rate me bad if I don't tip?" The answer is always, the driver rates before they know if you tipped. I am slowly responding to the comments sections in those articles letting people know that drivers can see what trips tipped and if they wish they can change your rating at any time.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Thanks! So theoretically it could be days before someone gets around to rating/tipping. I think the more time that passes, the less likely ppl are to tip.
> 
> Best pax are the ones who tip with cash.


Maybe it's me, but I don't understand the logic of saying you'll tip and not do it immediately. In some case, I think riders might not rate because they think they have to tip. I've had two paxes promise five star ratings and haven't yet rated.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Canteev said:


> Maybe it's me, but I don't understand the logic of saying you'll tip and not do it immediately. In some case, I think riders might not rate because they think they have to tip. I've had two paxes promise five star ratings and haven't yet rated.


I don't get it either. I'd rather they just didn't say anything. Saying you're going to tip & then not doing it is worse than just not tipping.

Of course it could be that Uber is just keeping tips ... hahaha, kidding, Uber would never cheat its driver partners.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

6 years.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Canteev said:


> Maybe it's me, but I don't understand the logic of saying you'll tip and not do it immediately. In some case, I think riders might not rate because they think they have to tip. I've had two paxes promise five star ratings and haven't yet rated.


There are probably lots of drivers who would disagree with your post


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

I rather just get 5 stars then tips. Whats even the point in rating a pax low? Their rating has 0 value its worthless so i just give 5 stars Everytime. If their rating had any purpose then id rate them what they deserve.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

As I understand it, they might not even know tipping is an option. Seems it's tied into ratings, and more than half my pax don't rate me at all. They don't have to use the app after ordering the ride, so they don't even look.

Don't know what happens if they get a ride, and then don't look at the app again until they order another ride days or weeks later. Are they then presented with rating/tipping options for old rides?


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Thanks! So theoretically it could be days before someone gets around to rating/tipping. I think the more time that passes, the less likely ppl are to tip.
> 
> Best pax are the ones who tip with cash.


what i dont understand is alot of drivers now are apparently rating their riders based on if they tip. but driver has to rate right a way before seeing if theyy tipped right?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

90% of the time when a pax says "I'm gonna tip you in the app" it' aa them actually saying "I don't want you to rate me. Poorly so I'm going to lie to your face you worthless POS"

Or ya know something like that


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

There have been plenty of times that the tips for the day are greater than what is showing on my daily runs.

The only explanation I have for that is that pax from a previous day have gotten around to tipping me.

However... I look at each prev day activity, and the tips shown are unchanged.

Which means that if a pax tips a day or more later, then it does not show on our daily runs. So we don't know who tipped a day or more later.

It would be nice if Uber would confirm or deny this, a little communication would go a long way.


----------

